# What Do I Do With This Ugly Thing?



## MaryAguila (May 11, 2015)

So the husband brought home this portable ac. He thinks it will save money this summer because we won't have to run the central unit as much. But it is ugly. And big. And it has to be parked in front of one of my windows. Any tips how to cover it or hide it?


----------



## slownsteady (May 11, 2015)

A picture would be most helpful.....


----------



## joecaption (May 11, 2015)

If you try to cover it, it's not going to work.
Guess he plans on just cooling one room, good luck.


----------



## nealtw (May 11, 2015)

He will need it when you make him sleep in the dog house.


----------



## zannej (May 11, 2015)

slownsteady said:


> A picture would be most helpful.....









I think that is it.. It's from the link.

I've seen uglier ACs than that, but I can understand why she wouldn't want to put it in front of a window.


----------



## elbo (May 12, 2015)

at first, I thought you were talking about your husband


----------



## slownsteady (May 12, 2015)

zannej said:


> I think that is it.. It's from the link.
> 
> I've seen uglier ACs than that, but I can understand why she wouldn't want to put it in front of a window.



oops. didn't see the link.


----------



## zannej (May 13, 2015)

slownsteady said:


> oops. didn't see the link.



I saw a similar one in the store today and it looked like it had a picture of some sort of vacuum hose (only larger) attached to it and going out a window. 

Is that how this one works? Rather clunky.


----------



## MaryAguila (May 19, 2015)

zannej said:


> I saw a similar one in the store today and it looked like it had a picture of some sort of vacuum hose (only larger) attached to it and going out a window.
> 
> Is that how this one works? Rather clunky.



Yep,  has to be vented out the window with the hose.


----------



## bud16415 (May 19, 2015)

Don&#8217;t worry about what to do with the ugly thing. Just don&#8217;t throw out the box it came in or the receipt as you will either be storing it in the garage till your next garage sale or taking it back to where you bought it. That is if it&#8217;s anything like the one my sister&#8217;s husband bought that heated the room the same amount it cooled it. 

Window units work much better. They are still ugly but most of the ugly part is outside.


----------



## majorlagg (May 19, 2015)

Of course his central a/c will have to work extra hard to cool the house when he realizes he screwed up


----------

